# Teased kid snaps



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

http://nation.foxnews.com/bullying/2011/03/15/teased-kid-snaps-body-slams-bully


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

good for him, 

I wouldnt say he snapped, just had enough of getting punched by a bully that should stick to picking on smaller kids...not too smart...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Honestly I thought the big kid was showing a remarkable amount of restraint

It says the other kids were videotaping and laughing. When I grew up they would be going to get an adult or trying to break it up. Glad they got the picture of the scrawny kid hitting him twice first for his sake because I think people would assume the big one was the bully.

Then after he slammed him he let him be.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Good for him...I wonder what the back story is. I tell my kids-I will kick their heinies if they hit first, but if they are hit first--defend away!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like the girl let the ahole get his comings before she stepped in to keep the next punk from continuing.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> Good for him...I wonder what the back story is. I tell my kids-I will kick their heinies if they hit first, but if they are hit first--defend away!


Unfortunately today, even returning a punch will get the kid defending himself in trouble also. 
Happened to my son when he was in grade school. 
He was getting bullied and the kid was smart enough to never do it in front of a teacher. When my son had had enough his anger didn't allow him to think that far ahead. The teacher was damn near right next to them both when the bully hit the ground with my boy on top of him. 
Didn't change my advice to him though but it never happened again.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Little one got knocked for a loop, didn't he??? 

If the bully were my kid, I would knock him for another when he got home. 

Good for Casey.....he did the right thing!!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope the one being bullied was able to make his point and that this works to make sure others leave him alone. As pure self-defense, you cannot fault the kid.

Even though stuff like this instills this sense of rage and disgust in me, I still hope the kid didn't get hurt too bad. Kids are mean and do stupid stuff they probably often (although certainly not always) regret later in life. Ideally, this is a rather strong life lesson and he gains some wisdom (for one, don't mess with kids bigger and stronger than you on concrete, and maybe being nice to others) and humility. I do not really enjoy seeing kids bodyslammed face-first onto cement, but I'd rather a fight turn out like that than the kid get bullied to the point of suicide. A bully losing teeth vs. some kid getting pushed beyond his limits and ruining (if not flat-out ending) his life is really no contest.

You have to wonder at the idiocy of the situation. First, egging on a kid that can obviously cream you without even getting winded, even with your friends at your back, seems like an evolutionary dead end. Second, you have to question the guy who starting going after the bullied kid. Seriously, this guy is enraged and just literally slammed your friend face-first into the concrete. Is that really the guy you want to go start something with?

Rhetoric aside, I'm glad the kid stood up for himself and hope that the bullies leave him alone and it ends up great for him.

-Cheers


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Talk about blowing up in your face. 
That was one bad day for that little ****er.
Casey "sub zero" hyenas handed him his ass. That ****ing hurt!
Casey's gonna make some appearances after this.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Bob--I have told them that if they hit, even in defense (or defense of others), the school will punish them. I told them they would have to take that punishment, but I would not punish them.

I was bullied by a girl in high school. Dont know why she picked me, but I ignored for all I was worth. I believe that made her try harder. I had gym with her and one day during volley ball, she pushed a little too hard. She deliberately nailed me with the ball--I saw red and retaliated and got her in the face with the ball. That ended the bullying. I remember thinking- damn, wish I had hit her earlier......go figure, she was actually friendly to me after that.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> I was bullied by a girl in high school. Dont know why she picked me, but I ignored for all I was worth. I believe that made her try harder. I had gym with her and one day during volley ball, she pushed a little too hard. She deliberately nailed me with the ball--I saw red and retaliated and got her in the face with the ball. That ended the bullying. I remember thinking- damn, wish I had hit her earlier......go figure, she was actually friendly to me after that.


I'm always more leary of the quite ones! LOL 

Kids do dumb shit, hopefully he learned his lesson or at least to play on dirt instead of concrete. Kudos to the big kid, what self restraint! I totally agree that it says loads more about the kids just standing around laughing and taping. Seems every night there's some awful situation what was videoed instead of dealt with by onlookers.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

The bigger kid took several hits before he ****ed that little twerps world up...my opinion? Little twerp had it coming.

I tell my boy the same thing, if he hits someone first, expect to get punished when he gets home. If he's defending himself, he might get in trouble at school but is free and clear at home - and mom will defend you against the school later. 
Just my take on it, being someone who was bullied in high school by a really fat girl - I was 109 lbs. Finally got sick of her crap, tackled her and beat the living crap out of her, nobody broke it up. My mom came down and saved my ass from suspension


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The only question I have is what precipitated the punch in the first place? Hard to read what went on BEFORE the whole event was filmed.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

If I had to guess, the kid that was being harassed probably gets picked on quite a bit for his weight to begin with - that's a big boy.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> The only question I have is what precipitated the punch in the first place? Hard to read what went on BEFORE the whole event was filmed.



The way the littler one was jumping around and his actions led me to think that he is probably a little jerk to begin with anyway. But, I may be wrong too.


----------



## Andy Sepulveda (Jun 19, 2010)

Casey got suspended from school for his actions and could face criminal charges, while the little f;;cker picking on him received no punishment


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Andy Sepulveda said:


> Casey got suspended from school for his actions and could face criminal charges, while the little f;;cker picking on him received no punishment


SERIOUSLY???????? 

Who can I write to and let them know that is BS!!!!!!!:evil::evil:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Andy Sepulveda said:


> Casey got suspended from school for his actions and could face criminal charges, while the little f;;cker picking on him received no punishment


 I cant see this happening. Australia is very much ran on public opinion and once this hits the news and airwaves the gov will back down.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Andy Sepulveda said:


> Casey got suspended from school for his actions and could face criminal charges, while the little f;;cker picking on him received no punishment


So the school prefers the kid to take any and all [email protected]!t from every little sh!theaded idiot that decides he wants to prove he's a [email protected]? Every sane person knows. When under attack or being assaulted DEFEND YOURSELF!
Casey did nothing wrong. I had to deal with the same kind of crap as a kid, and dealt with it in the same way. Only had to do it once and everybody got the idea. That school's management needs to see a surgeon asap, because if their heads get any further up their @sses they're gonna run outta air & suffocate to death(If only we were so lucky[-o<)


----------



## Jennifer Sider (Oct 8, 2006)

Me thinks this school should truly read and understand what happens to kids who are constantly agitated; without being able to offer a response. A brief pummelling (and holy-hell did that bigger lad show some good self-restraint -- very clear-headed) is a whole lot better than putting up with months of agitation and allowing anger to build, with escalation to a knife or a gun, or a bomb. 

Perhaps the school board needs to look at its policies. The little idiots have it on tape -- the whole thing -- from agitation to response, just what did the little dude think was going to happen? Equal punishment if they must; with a promise to crack down on any future transgressions from either involved party.

Poke your fingers at the big dog; you just might get bit.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Unfortunately most schools are employing a zero tolerance policy that punishes any and all that are involved in a fight. Does not matter who initiated the altercation, if you do not go get the assistance of a school official you will probably be suspended. Being a Physical Education Teacher and a Football coach I have seen my fair share of fights and usually deal with them myself rather than involve administration.

Terry


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Andy Sepulveda said:


> Casey got suspended from school for his actions and could face criminal charges, while the little f;;cker picking on him received no punishment


the couple of other versions that I have seen about this say that both students were suspended and some even state that the antagonist was suspended for several weeks


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Terry Devine said:


> the couple of other versions that I have seen about this say that both students were suspended and some even state that the antagonist was suspended for several weeks


Little one should also have to go to some type of counseling I think, but my opinion is based on how he was acting in the video.....

I agree with both students being suspended, although I think Casey did the right thing in sticking up for himself. 

From the way the video looked he showed an immense amount of self restraint, and I commend him for that. 

The video is just a glimpse of their personalities and Lord knows I have been wrong about those before, but I suspect that little one has been tormenting Casey for quite a while before this video was taken.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Terry Devine said:


> the couple of other versions that I have seen about this say that both students were suspended and some even state that the antagonist was suspended for several weeks


Lovely, give the little rat bastard a vacation. *face palm*

I really hope the smaller kids parents put some foot to ass for his behavior.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Not sure ware they get snaps from he looked very methodical to me and a job well done.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Regardless of not knowing the backstory on who started what , I think the buttwhooping the little guy took was better then any counciling he could get . That's life , live , learn and try not to make the same mistake the next time . If he does I mark it up to thinning the herd .


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> Regardless of not knowing the backstory on who started what , I think the buttwhooping the little guy took was better then any counciling he could get . That's life , live , learn and try not to make the same mistake the next time . If he does I mark it up to thinning the herd .


Let's hope that he does not have the "you got me in trouble, so I am gonna get you" mentality.


----------



## brian w. kimbell (Feb 5, 2011)

i was a beefy, yet geeky kid in middle school. one day at lunch i wound up sitting with the older kids at the lunch tables and got seriously abused by this bully. when i stood up to him (and subsequently got my ass handed to me) we were called to the principals office, where i was told there were two sides to every fight...i lost my respect for adults/authority that day...

fast forward thirty years: i'm a rockstar in our local music scene, own a bitchen house, have a hound dog and a wife who think i hang the moon and stars...last i heard, he just got divorced, owes over half his net worth in child support, and is living in a flop-house motel.

I WIN!!!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I really hope the smaller kids parents put some foot to ass for his behavior.


At that point, why bother? Sure, I'd have a talk with the kid, have him apologize to the kid he bullied, make sure he knew how disappointed I was in him for being a bully, and warn him to never do it again. Still, I would say that is a great example of natural consequences to actions. I would have no sympathy for the kid, but I'd say getting face-slammed on concrete is adequate punishment for being bullying a kid.

-Cheers


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Sometimes you eat the bear...sometimes the bear eats you. That little turd got thumped! His leg hit that little wall and I'm sure everytime that punk walks for the next few weeks he'll relive that incident. Both my kids got bullied in Jr. High school. They put up with it for the longest time and only after threatening to call the head of education to report that school officials weren't enforcing the bullying laws did they do something. Still didn't help and the problem ended when my son and daughter finally kicked some ass. I didn't have a problem with the suspension cause problem solved.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Terry Devine said:


> Unfortunately most schools are employing a zero tolerance policy that punishes any and all that are involved in a fight. Does not matter who initiated the altercation, if you do not go get the assistance of a school official you will probably be suspended.


I think you are right. On the one hand, I can see how they do not want to advocate fighting at school. This probably made it more black-and-white as you do not have to find out who started it, if the person who "started it" actually threw the first punch, baited the other buy, if people lied because one kid was more popular, etc.

On the other you also have cases where a kid can get punched and bullied beyond what any person would or should ever endure without acting, retaliate, and they get punished.

I suppose it takes away the subjective aspect and is purely about who was involved and there is the mentality that if you tell administrators they can stop it without anybody getting hurt. I wonder if there was some case or incident where something bad happened (i.e. kid is bullied, clearly not the antagonist, snaps, and one or both got seriously hurt) that caused that sort of legislation. I would bet a decent amount of money that most parents just want their kids to come home unhurt and see it as the school's job to protect kids and not let them mete justice out on their own. If I had to guess, they would prefer that if their kid was bullying somebody else they would be told and could handle it at home without the kid's teeth getting knocked in (maybe literally). I can't fault the boy Casey for standing up for himself, but I do also understand most parents would be horrified to find out their little angels engaged in that and would rather have a chance to instill better values in their kids without them getting seriously hurt or killed.

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Both my kids got bullied in Jr. High school. They put up with it for the longest time and only after threatening to call the head of education to report that school officials weren't enforcing the bullying laws did they do something. Still didn't help and the problem ended when my son and daughter finally kicked some ass. I didn't have a problem with the suspension cause problem solved.


Middle school kids are the worst.

And yeah, my nephew had a problem with bullies. I think it was the same scenario; the school administration did squat and he finally fought back (not soon enough) and it stopped. I'm glad your kids were able to do the same.

I really am on the side of the bullied kids, however (ironically), the same nephew who was bullied had years earlier got caught with a friend bullying his brother. We were all furious with him, he was punished and talked with him, he was made to feel sorry for it, and to my knowledge he never did anything like it again. I think it is important to realize kids to make stupid mistakes. Sure, some are probably just cocks and will grow up to be pricks as adults, but you never know. Playground dynamics are screwy, and I'd like to believe even kids who are bullies can change. That said, expecting kids to put up with the behavior in the video from the OP and NOT reacting, much less actually punishing them for it, is naive and seems both stupid and wrong to expect that. Particularly when, I hate to say it, schools' zero-tolerance programs do not always work.

-Cheers


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Jeez, it is a vid of boys being boys. So what if they get suspended. It isn't the end of the world.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Jeez, it is a vid of boys being boys. So what if they get suspended. It isn't the end of the world.


LOL.....why did I know that you would say this Don? :razz:

I think the hardest part is seeing how bullying has changed since I was young.....bullying in my day was fairly non-violent (more verbal teasing than anything, but I am NOT saying it was better by any means) and now, it has turned into this, "let's see how far we can push them" kind of thing to where kids are actually contemplating or committing suicide. 

That is the saddest part for me, since bullies are SO not worth anyone's time.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Jeez, it is a vid of boys being boys. So what if they get suspended. It isn't the end of the world.


Hey Don, please do me a favor and do a simple internet search on the correlation bullying and suicide or school violence.

And no, it is not the end of the world if a kid gets suspended. It is a bit of a blow to a kid if he gets harassed, gets into a fight because he is defending himself, and gets punished for doing so. My nephew went through that and his frustration was due to the school not doing anything combined with them punishing him for what was in reality the only sensible thing to do in that instance by protecting himself.

-Cheers


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I think a lot of schools and school district rules about bullying can be traced back to Dylan Klebold and Eric Harris. Both students claimed to have been bullied in school and then started bullying others themselves. Many districts wanted to head off problems and show that they were being proactive in protecting the whole school. 

Terry


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> LOL.....why did I know that you would say this Don? :razz:
> 
> I think the hardest part is seeing how bullying has changed since I was young.....bullying in my day was fairly non-violent (more verbal teasing than anything, but I am NOT saying it was better by any means) and now, it has turned into this, "let's see how far we can push them" kind of thing to where kids are actually contemplating or committing suicide.
> 
> That is the saddest part for me, since bullies are SO not worth anyone's time.


Though this kid's move was something different it certainly was just verbal when I was growing up . Things went too far kids fought either right there and then in school or you picked a spot to settle it . I got suspended as a kid for fighting . Didn't start it but finished it . I wasn't upset about the suspension expected it . My son is 13 small and quiet , I've told him if he's bullied tell the kid to stop and if he doesn't I will support him if he fights but expect to be punished by the school because fighting isn't tollerated but that he won't be punished by me . I also told him if I ever hear he picked on anyone or started a fight to be punished by the school and worst yet by me . I think most of these things can be settled by the kids but with such bizzarre things happening nowadays everyone freaks out over even the most common incident .


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> Though this kid's move was something different it certainly was just verbal when I was growing up . Things went too far kids fought either right there and then in school or you picked a spot to settle it . I got suspended as a kid for fighting . Didn't start it but finished it . I wasn't upset about the suspension expected it . My son is 13 small and quiet , I've told him if he's bullied tell the kid to stop and if he doesn't I will support him if he fights but expect to be punished by the school because fighting isn't tollerated but that he won't be punished by me . I also told him if I ever hear he picked on anyone or started a fight to be punished by the school and worst yet by me . I think most of these things can be settled by the kids but with such bizzarre things happening nowadays everyone freaks out over even the most common incident .


I finished a couple things in jr high and high school, and got suspended for it. Mom was pissed and Dad was proud that I put up with it until I was hit first, then fought back. 

I agree that kids can settle things, but there are some kids that just don't know how to and don't know where to turn for help. Especially if they try to get help and are waved off by adults saying "kids will be kids, just ignore it". 

With how bullying has evolved, I don't think that it should be ignored by any adult. I think it should be assessed and monitored and the kids that are being bullied be taken seriously rather than blown off. 

I am not saying that adults should intervene everytime, as that just makes the kid that bullies worse since they are getting tattled on.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> I finished a couple things in jr high and high school, and got suspended for it. Mom was pissed and Dad was proud that I put up with it until I was hit first, then fought back.
> 
> I agree that kids can settle things, but there are some kids that just don't know how to and don't know where to turn for help. Especially if they try to get help and are waved off by adults saying "kids will be kids, just ignore it".
> 
> ...


I'm not saying it should be ignored and everything should be brushed off as kids will be kids , there are always exceptions . My son plays sports and I've seen certain kids try to push him around and from my experiance that's normal . I don't think it's bullying but more like testing one another. He so far has handled everything himself and suprisingly without ever fighting . There was one kid who I saw kept bugging him . I let it go until I saw him hack my kid across the calf during a scrimmage . My son just looked at him and continued playing . I asked Will later if he wanted me to say something . He said no he'd handle it . It took a couple of practices and a well placed snowball to the face but the kid figured out to leave my son alone . I talk to all of my kids keep up with what's going on in their lives . Not saying there may be a day I intervene but so far they on their own seem to know how to deal with these types of things naturally and haven't encountered any long term harrassment . Just saying most times things work themselves out . I'm around the same age as you and that incident didn't look any different then what I saw as a kid and most kids handled it themselves . Even the kids who stuck up for themselves fought and lost usually accomplished ending the bullying because bullies usually want passive victims not ones that fight back .But I will admit I don't know the whole story between these two.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> I'm not saying it should be ignored and everything should be brushed off as kids will be kids , there are always exceptions .


I know.....typing things out sucks sometimes....

I was just saying that in general.....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> I know.....typing things out sucks sometimes....
> 
> I was just saying that in general.....


I guess my point is with these bizarre incidents like the ones mentioned earlier and how the schools under reacted and didn't dealt with them properly that we have to be careful not to over react also to things that have been common place and dealt with for years without school or parantal involvement . In this video I saw something that has occurred at least in my schools quite regularly when I was a kid and things worked out with very little trauma to either kid later on . But now we see this and automatically assume this kid has been ummercifully harrassed for along time . How do we know either way ? I think we run the risk of raising a bunch of "victims" if we start to over react to some of these things . Overcoming advercity isn't a bad thing , it has built character and has inspired others to become more in life .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

What I am saying is that there has always been bullies and kids that got bullied. The vid is what happens and really should have been dropped at that time. The kid getting bullied feels grat about himself, the one doing the bullying looks like a wimp, both in his eyes and everyones elses. This is what it is about. Thinking back, someone was meeting somene after school most days of th week. Very seldom both showed up....and it was usually the one that said lets meet after school. The other one would have fought right then and there. Everyone knew one wouldn't show up and most of what happened to him was riducule from everyone for being a coward. This is just how the law of the jungle works. Now kids think about suicide...which says more about societies impact than it does about kids learning how to deal with things the way they have always done....even dealing with bullies. Example: little league for the young kids is now geared to where they bat off of a tee. Everyone is brought up to be a winner. Life isn't like that in reality. Kids have to learn to win and LOSE. Society is the reason kids contemplate suicide the first time they experience the feeling of being a loser. Kids have always dealt with bullies....but now they can't.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> I think we run the risk of raising a bunch of "victims" if we start to over react to some of these things . Overcoming advercity isn't a bad thing , it has built character and has inspired others to become more in life .


True. That and there will be times when it will be better to just deal with it and make yourself a less convenient target.



Don Turnipseed said:


> What I am saying is that there has always been bullies and kids that got bullied. The vid is what happens and really should have been dropped at that time.


I can buy that.



> Example: little league for the young kids is now geared to where they bat off of a tee. Everyone is brought up to be a winner. Life isn't like that in reality. Kids have to learn to win and LOSE.


I totally agree with that.



> Society is the reason kids contemplate suicide the first time they experience the feeling of being a loser. Kids have always dealt with bullies....but now they can't.


Society may be part (or heck, entirely) the problem there. However, I don't think it's just a "let's all we WINNERS!" thing. Some of the cases I've read about where the kids actually off themselves come after long term bullying, and now it's even worse because with the Internet you can bully people at school, on Facebook, message boards, via email, texting, Tweeting, and in one case a girl's mom got in and started a fake online romance as a make-believe boyfriend then ended up leading to the girl killing herself.

That has nothing to do with the kids in the video, and based solely on the video it could have ended there and that could have been the end of the story. So Jim's right, we should not project too much on it. Still, bullying is pretty common and (because we're a nation of pansies who don't know how to lose or otherwise) it does still lead to some pretty awful results at last a small percentage of the time.

-Cheers


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> Hey Don, please do me a favor and do a simple internet search on the correlation bullying and suicide or school violence.
> 
> And no, it is not the end of the world if a kid gets suspended. It is a bit of a blow to a kid if he gets harassed, gets into a fight because he is defending himself, and gets punished for doing so. My nephew went through that and his frustration was due to the school not doing anything combined with them punishing him for what was in reality the only sensible thing to do in that instance by protecting himself.
> 
> -Cheers


I think this is pretty relevant. We just went through this with my oldest son at school. He was being picked on in his class.
What brought it to my attention wasn't that my son said anything to me about it. I noticed behavioral changes at home - i.e. him bullying his younger brother and being a prick in general. Finally, after a discussion with him that involved him getting spanked for being said little prick at school and getting a referral from the principal - which ended with him taking a swing at me which ended very poorly for him, it comes out as to what's going on with him and why he's been a jackass. Now normally I'd say he needs to stick up for himself, BUT...let's face it, he's a year younger than the other 2nd graders because he started school in New York, and he's smaller. 

Zero tolerance school, required uniforms, the whole shebang. I called his teacher first to inquire. He was the only one written up because he had a "melt down" in class after this other little asshole kid was picking on him. He was "disruptive" because he was being harassed and rather than bashing the kids face in, he broke down and cried. Then gets punished for it. Other kid? His parents got called and "talked to". I find out the other kids parents have been called multiple times for their demon spawn picking on my kid, though nobody informs me of this until my kid flips out.

I found that unacceptable and unfair, told the teacher to shove her referral up her fat ass <--- that's verbatim. I refused to sign it. Next call I get is from the principal, telling me I "had" to sign it - told her basically the same thing I told the teacher, take it and stick it I'm not signing it because it's unfair punishment. 

Next step, because no, it hasn't been resolved and this kid is still torturing mine at school (verbally and physically). I went to the principals office and chewed her ass in person. Told her if she didn't fix the situation I'd take it to the school board and the police for assault (other kid ws leaving bruises on mine so yeah). Little bratty other kid never was punished, mine was removed from that classroom to avoid further conflict. 

What pissed me off about the whole thing wasn't that he was being bullied, that's part of life. The fact that his teacher KNEW it was happening, admitted to it in an email to me (which I saved and mailed to the school board after this was "fixed") and did nothing other than call the other kids parents and punish mine for being disruptive when he finally loses it over being ****ed with. I call that negligent. It's obvious if my kid had punched the other in the face he'd have been in a world of shit, but what would have pushed him that far?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I got to thinking about Sister Mary Alese in 6th grade. If she caught anyone fighting in the school yard she kept them after school. She moved all the desks back and let the two have at it (if both agreed). 
She beat the crap out of the winner! 
School yard fights weren't always bully on underdog and I don't recall her ever putting two kids together when both didn't deserve it. 
I think the ?woman? had a soft spot for underdogs. :twisted::twisted:


----------



## Jennifer Sider (Oct 8, 2006)

Interesting discussion and as a "new" (only 11 years so far with one) it's useful to hear how others deal with situations; it's been very interesting to see my kids develop through the school system. They are generally accepted across the board as "all right" kids by their peers; Mitchie because I think he's a fair and compassionate kid to everyone; no taking sides (although it was fairly interesting to see the balance shift -- he'd been sick for quite a few days and I kept him home; there was some verbal/mental sparring when he went back -- just told him they were testing him to see if he was weak -- like freak'n puppies in a pack) and my daughter is an indifferent little girl, which means that all that petty girl shit seems to be going around her; not towards her; which is going to be the difficult thing for me to deal with, boys are easy; I think this girl stuff is insane.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Always loved a good girl fight. Two girls rolling around trying to tear each others blouses off, skirts hiked up around their waists exposing their panty girdles, beehive doo's tilted at all kinds of wierd angles, guys formed a tight perimeter to keep the teachers from breaking it up....everyone cheering them on. Damned, those were the days.


----------

